# Heater capability



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Im planning to move some heaters around.

Can a 50w handle 82 deg in a 20g?


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok probably should have googled first.. lol no it can't. How do i remove post?


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Depends on your room temperature, however it may be waste of energy (which means more electric bill) as the heater need to be consistently on to keep the tank in the desired temperature.


----------

